# Mo money, mo problems!



## Fbomb (Jul 29, 2007)

Okay, more problems for me as of late...I have been selling a lot of tees lately. We've been shipping them USPS with no problems. Recently a customer stated he did not receive his shirt and we sent another one out Priority (stupidly on my partners part, with no tracking/signature req.).

Long story short, he still didn't get it, so I asked him to double check his shipping address (provided by paypal) and he said it is NOT correct. He then filed a dispute. And won't say what that address is from...

So I am pretty much screwed b/c I do not have tracking??? I DO have a USPS receipt to his town...but that is the most of it. Of course paypal won't take the blame...

Just wanted to see if anybody had experience with something like this happening. And could offer some help! Thanks!


----------



## plan b (Feb 21, 2007)

On paypal its a good idea to send a email back to the customer before you ship the order confirming the order and address,, if they pay by credit card paypal wants the billing address and not the actual shipping address.


----------



## greyhorsewoman (Jul 19, 2007)

ALWAYS do delivery confirmation ! It's free on priority and only 18 cents on 1st class.

I don't know if it's this year's economy or what, but I'm up to FOUR customers so far this year (never had this before) who have contacted me that they never rec'd their product. Fortunately, all showed delivery by USPS. One still is whining about it, but the others have never contacted me again after being sent delivery information.

Also helps with tracking, though not nearly as good as UPS, it does serve a purpose. Just had a customer complaining she hadn't rec'd her shirt (shipped 10 days ago). Well, it FINALLY shows that it got to CA (from OH), so will go out for delivery tomorrow. Otherwise, I'd have put a new shirt in the mail today.


----------



## Fbomb (Jul 29, 2007)

plan b said:


> On paypal its a good idea to send a email back to the customer before you ship the order confirming the order and address,, if they pay by credit card paypal wants the billing address and not the actual shipping address.


I did reply with an email saying, "Thank you for your order, you item will ship withing the next few days..." that had his address on it...

Its kind of odd how he sidesteps all questions about that address. He won't say if it was his old addy or work or anything...Just that it's not the correct addy.

Should I try contacting the ppl at that address???


----------



## krylonking (Aug 28, 2007)

in a down economy people are more likely to steal.. i know that UPS used to just drop stuff on our doorstep, no signature no nothin, even when we were home they would leave it and bounce.


----------



## plan b (Feb 21, 2007)

You can always add that they need to respond to the email confirmation before their item will ship


----------



## nascarbob (Mar 29, 2008)

These are all reasons why I use UPS. Tracking, delivery all at your fingertips. Sign up for an account and speak with your local rep,.. They offer some great discount packages.


----------



## martinwoods (Jul 20, 2006)

nascarbob said:


> These are all reasons why I use UPS. Tracking, delivery all at your fingertips. Sign up for an account and speak with your local rep,.. They offer some great discount packages.


 I know this has nothing to do with a shirt delivery but it does have to do with UPS.
Well I have to say I am pretty upset with ups right now, we shipped a package and asked for a signature to be obtained before delivery (not to leave) they delivered it on the front porch and now I do not even know if the person got it.
and this was for a major delivery of a new patent prototype to a major rockband drummer. So I am seriously upset. Still trying to contact the drummer through myspace to see if he got it.
I called CA today to see if anyone knew and talked to someone that said they saw on the news where people were stealing from this GATED community.
Hoping he got it but I am so mad at UPS right now because they left it and the guy might be out of the country or touring somewhere.


----------



## nascarbob (Mar 29, 2008)

Sorry to hear Chris. Hopefully it all works out for you. 

We tried all the major carriers, Fed ex lost or broke over 50% of shipped items. We had to many claims with them. 

USPS has no tracking when we used them, altough they told us we are paying for it. So UPS is best for us. 

They all have issues just less for us with them. Keep us updated.


----------



## Girlzndollz (Oct 3, 2007)

I thought all Priority automatically came with delivery confirmation, no? 

Are there any identifying numbers on your receipt? (I haven't seen an actual PO receipt in a while, I do mine online, print on my printer, online the delv conf is only .18, but around .65 or so at the PO counter.)

Have you called the post office to ask them about the delv conf? They have some weird tools available to them.

I've been told they can't track down an International order, like a shirt, when it just goes first class international, but lo and behold, something went missing and I asked them for what assistance they could give me using the customs number. They gave me a paper with an 800#, and they told me they do have ways to find out where it went to using the customs number... over in the UK (from US). I ended up not persuing it, because when I told the customer that the post office did in fact have a way to help us find it (everything I *ever* heard was contrary to this, even on their site I think!),... well, when I shared that good news, it got even better because the package showed up on her side, and I never had to call and follow that thread. 

After that, I say, call the post office, I was so surprised they had this little tool available, a way to find an international first class, ha, who would have figured. If your local one doesn't have any good info, call the one in the next town. Not every post office has workers of the same caliber and knowledge. You might find someone who knows something that can help you out. It's worth a shot. ?

I hope the package appears, that would be the best. I don't know if you should contact the other addy. Would you call them? Write them? If it's him, he'll just deny it if he is up to something, what do you think?


----------



## Girlzndollz (Oct 3, 2007)

nascarbob said:


> We tried all the major carriers, Fed ex lost or broke over 50% of shipped items. We had to many claims with them.


Wow, and I'm sorry to hear *this*, Bob, that is horrible. What a track record... 

Ok, all the best to both of you. Looks like the shipping service industry is getting primed for a new player to come in and clean up... hope someone is out there with designs on it.


----------



## nascarbob (Mar 29, 2008)

Girlzndollz said:


> Wow, and I'm sorry to hear *this*, Bob, that is horrible. What a track record...


Kelly, it was the worse 5 months ever. When you file a claim they ask if you want the item back after they examine the package. We always said yes. So what was still intact was put into another box and shipped back to us. Some of the packages were just, well, they looked like a large robotic machine chewed on them. They never did give us any reasons for it. 

The best was a shipment to CA, we followed it online with tracking. The package went out for delivery and was rejected by the customer. I'm thinking this customer changed his mind, but no. Another claim. This time they told us the package was fine until the driver got it to the customers door.  When they sent it back to us, all that was left was the label and a few cardboard pieces . We never got an answer for that one. 

I must say they (FE) always refunded our money (package and shipping). It was just too much stress to handle. The customer has to be happy. 

I have friends who use them and have had great results. I'm glad they are here, competition is great for keeping prices inline.


----------



## wormil (Jan 7, 2008)

Fbomb said:


> ...so I asked him to double check his shipping address (provided by paypal) and he said it is NOT correct. He then filed a dispute. And won't say what that address is from...


I believe you are off the hook with Paypal. It is the customer's responsibility to update their address and if you have proof of shipping, Paypal won't give the customer a refund.


----------



## Fbomb (Jul 29, 2007)

I'll have to call USPS and see if they can find out about delivery...I am not sure about the other addy. I don't think it's him, but think it might be an old job or girlfriend or gift address that he selected by accident? <= Just a guess though...

wormil. My problem seems to be that I have proof of shipping, but no proof of delivery...At least that is what I am told.

Thanks for the responses...Happy Holidays!
~F.Todd


----------



## Kleverrr1 (May 2, 2007)

I have had this problem with USPS alot this month of Dec. I have lot more package this month than the whole year combined. I am getting a lot of label was printed but not delivered from USPS. My priority mail is taking up to 7 to 10 days on some orders.


----------



## wormil (Jan 7, 2008)

Fbomb said:


> wormil. My problem seems to be that I have proof of shipping, but no proof of delivery...At least that is what I am told.


Shouldn't matter, the customer has admitted he provided the wrong address to Paypal; his fault, his responsibility. Simply notify Paypal that the customer's address on file is incorrect and forward any emails where he admits it. Don't even get into a discussion about whether it was delivered.


----------



## Teeser (May 14, 2008)

I've used the generic USPS delivery confirmation record from the track and confirm page to reverse a chargeback even without the signature. 

I'll also say something along the lines of, "USPS says it was delivered. Since mail theft is a federal crime I'll have to submit this to the post office to investigate." The package is almost always found  I love that gambit.


----------



## Fbomb (Jul 29, 2007)

Good news...One of the shirts came back RTS...I believe the other will...Whoever is at that addy, must have sat on them for a minute before sending them back. So, I am just gonna send another (with tracking  and eat the shipping but it will even out when I sell one of the returns. Oh well, lesson learned.


----------



## Girlzndollz (Oct 3, 2007)

That is great news, Fbomb! Glad to hear it.


----------



## tops4500 (Aug 31, 2008)

nascarbob said:


> These are all reasons why I use UPS. Tracking, delivery all at your fingertips. Sign up for an account and speak with your local rep,.. They offer some great discount packages.


I agree 100%


----------



## clothmoth (Sep 29, 2007)

tops4500 said:


> I agree 100%


I've shipped exclusively via USPS since starting clothmoth.com a couple years back. Although I have never really liked the "delivery confirmation" system as it is not nearly as robust as the true tracking systems provided by UPS and FedEx, the cost can't be beat. 

If the percentage of packages I shipped that were not delivered properly became statistically significant, I would absolutely begin to reevaluate my shipping methods. . . the correlation between mishandled goods and customer dissatisfaction is an obvious one. For me, I've had maybe 10 packages the entire year that were significantly delayed or misrouted by USPS, which isn't enough for me to worry about. 

I recall shipping a replacement package not once but twice to a customer who insisted they had never received the package and that the address they provided was accurate. On the third shipment, she realized her address was, in fact, incorrect. I eventually recovered all three misaddressed shipments, and she received her goods. 

My two cents: In business, and especially in today's economic climate, repeat business is the only way to success. It costs a ton of money to acquire a customer, but the investment required to keep a customer is fractional, on average. I never ask my customers questions about returns, exchanges, or "undelivered" goods. I take them at there word, and keep my eye on the numbers. When and if my returns, exchanges, etc. show unusual patterns, I will course correct. I can't tell you how many times I have received a note of appreciation from a customer for making it easy to buy (and exchange / return / etc) from us.

I think I ended up on this tangent because someone mentioned theft, which could certainly be a big issue for a retailer, online or otherwise. Perhaps a bit naiive, but I am much less concerned about theft from the customers that contact me to explain a problem than I am from those I never hear from. In fact, the only chargeback I have ever had happen was on a large order that didn't feel right from the get-go, to a strange land far far away. If I lose a shirt or two to a kid claiming he never received something, at least he's wearing my shirts.

Which leads me to my bigger fear, of counterfeiting. . . .


----------

